# whats your main 2x2?



## shqdowcuber (Nov 6, 2020)

i just want to see people's mains


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 6, 2020)

d fantix
its scratchy as hell but im gonna lube it soon


----------



## shqdowcuber (Nov 6, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> d fantix
> its scratchy as hell but im gonna lube it soon


oh i should have included d fantix


----------



## shqdowcuber (Nov 6, 2020)

there are so many different 2x2 speedcubes tho


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 7, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> d fantix
> its scratchy as hell but im gonna lube it soon


Dfantix is a third party amazon seller. There is no such thing as a "dfantix 2x2".


----------



## shqdowcuber (Nov 7, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Dfantix is a third party amazon seller. There is no such thing as a "dfantix 2x2".


rly? i have tons of friends with them (yeah ik its surprising i have friend LMAO)


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 7, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Dfantix is a third party amazon seller. There is no such thing as a "dfantix 2x2".


i dont know what to call it then. If i call it a 2x2 how would people know what type it is?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 7, 2020)

Not sure if I should've put valk 2, but I use a valk 2 with MGC springs.


Nir1213 said:


> i dont know what to call it then. If i call it a 2x2 how would people know what type it is?


Open up the mech and post a picture


----------



## Tabe (Nov 7, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Not sure if I should've put valk 2, but I use a valk 2 with MGC springs.


Same thing I use.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 7, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i dont know what to call it then. If i call it a 2x2 how would people know what type it is?


Go look up your order on Amazon. They always include the real name of the cube in the title along with Dfantix. Ex: "D-FantiX Moyu Weilong GTS V2 M Magnetic Speed Cube 3x3 Stickerless, Weilong GTS2 M Magic Cube Puzzle".


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 7, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Same thing I use.


I absolutely love it! If any of you guys have extra MGC 2x2 springs lying around (they give you like 8 extra ones in the box for some reason) I would highly recommend it. It's like an MGC 2x2 with better corner-cutting and less blocky. It's a little hard to control but once you get used to it, it's fantastic.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 7, 2020)

ok so i see its a cyclone boys.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I absolutely love it! If any of you guys have extra MGC 2x2 springs lying around (they give you like 8 extra ones in the box for some reason) I would highly recommend it. It's like an MGC 2x2 with better corner-cutting and less blocky. It's a little hard to control but once you get used to it, it's fantastic.


I might have to get the MGC just to make my Valk better.


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 7, 2020)

QiYi MS 2x2. Great quality and fast. Feels like a valk but for a cheaper price.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 7, 2020)

i use the yupo v2, set up with lubest pro, adheron heavy and celeritas


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 7, 2020)

shqdowcuber said:


> i just want to see people's mains


I have the qiyi qidi 2x2 will probably buy a magnetic 2x2 after some time


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 7, 2020)

Meilong 2x2 (Non-Mag) (over)lubed with Cubelelo hurricane. Believe me, It's quieter than what the Tengyun sounds like in J Perm's videos and it is so smooth and amazing. Doesn't have the MFJS logo though cuz it was Amazon.


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2020)

rn I use the little magic 2x2 but I just got the valk2 and I'm pretty sure it'll be my new main.

btw @shqdowcuber remove dfantix and add these: xinghen, chuwen, yuxin white, old dayan, cyclone boys, meilong, qiyi ms.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 7, 2020)

qwr said:


> rn I use the little magic 2x2 but I just got the valk2 and I'm pretty sure it'll be my new main.
> 
> btw @shqdowcuber remove dfantix and add these: xinghen, chuwen, yuxin white, old dayan, cyclone boys, meilong, qiyi ms.



and yupo v2 m


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> and yupo v2 m


true. and while we're at it, qiyi qidi.
I don't like the yupo v2 m personally. even tho it has magnets it can still corner twist on looser tensions


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 7, 2020)

qwr said:


> true. and while we're at it, qiyi qidi.
> I don't like the yupo v2 m personally. even tho it has magnets it can still corner twist on looser tensions



also mgc elite


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> also mgc elite


I might as well make a better poll


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 7, 2020)

qwr said:


> I might as well make a better poll



okie dokie


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 7, 2020)

Who uses GAN 249 now ?


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Who uses GAN 249 now ?


Kevin Gerhardt (#7 avg) apparently








Which 2x2s do top solvers use


Just curious - I know 2x2 hardware only matters at top levels and is largely preference based. Here's what I gathered from a brief search. Plus the videos are lots of fun to watch :) Interestingly no one uses Dayan any more, and some cubers used non-magnetic cubes :O (or just forgot to mention...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 8, 2020)

I use my valk 2 M. Never tried a better 2x2. Mines starting to wear out but I will definetly be buying a new one.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Nov 8, 2020)

I use an old Cyclone Boys from a few years ago, but it’s so bad. I locks up almost every move


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 8, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> I use an old Cyclone Boys from a few years ago, but it’s so bad. I locks up almost every move



is it the weird one with ridges


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I use my valk 2 M. Never tried a better 2x2. Mines starting to wear out but I will definetly be buying a new one.


The MGC Elite seems to be a very good 2x2, but I've not tried on yet.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 8, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> is it the weird one with ridges


I think so I saw it in j perms video


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 8, 2020)

The Valk 2M is insanely good. I broke my official PB with it after 5 years.


----------



## shqdowcuber (Nov 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> btw @shqdowcuber remove dfantix and add these: xinghen, chuwen, yuxin white, old dayan, cyclone boys, meilong, qiyi ms.


cant remove but ill add those


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 8, 2020)

I have the Xinghen TSM(the size changing one), and its pretty bad, I have mine quite tight.


----------



## shqdowcuber (Nov 9, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Who uses GAN 249 now ?


i have like 3 friends with those


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Who uses GAN 249 now ?





shqdowcuber said:


> i have like 3 friends with those


I have a non-magnetic Gan 249 that was my main for a while, then I used the Moyu Lingpo, and now I use the Valk.


----------



## RiSha (Nov 9, 2020)

i use mgc elite but it isn't there


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 9, 2020)

I use the GuoGuan Xinghen TSM. It's okay, I would recommend getting an MGC Elite or Valk 2 instead.


----------



## RiSha (Nov 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I use the GuoGuan Xinghen TSM. It's okay, I would recommend getting an MGC Elite or Valk 2 instead.


GET DA MGC ELITE ITS THE MOST UNDERRATED CUBE SINCE THE 356 X V2


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 9, 2020)

RiSha said:


> GET DA MGC ELITE ITS THE MOST UNDERRATED CUBE SINCE THE 356 X V2



You're refering to the 3x3? This is a thread were people are talking about their 2x2 mains not 3x3s.


----------



## RiSha (Nov 9, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> You're refering to the 3x3? This is a thread were people are talking about their 2x2 mains not 3x3s.


no mgc elite 2x2 though the gan x v2 is really underrated


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 9, 2020)

RiSha said:


> GET DA MGC ELITE ITS THE MOST UNDERRATED CUBE SINCE THE 356 X V2


The 356 Gan X V2 is just another gimmick from Gan.


----------



## scrubizilla (Nov 9, 2020)

i use a a cyclone boys 2x2- sad day, especially since im sub 4.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 9, 2020)

scrubizilla said:


> i use a a cyclone boys 2x2- sad day, especially since im sub 4.


You should definitely get at least a budget magnetic 2x2.


----------



## RiSha (Nov 9, 2020)

the valk is quite slow from what ive heard


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 9, 2020)

RiSha said:


> the valk is quite slow from what ive heard


Just like every other cube, if you put some DNM in it, it’s faster than Usain Bolt.


----------



## RiSha (Nov 9, 2020)

no


BenChristman1 said:


> Just like every other cube, if you put some DNM in it, it’s faster than Usain Bolt.


 the mgc elite without any lube straight ootb is amazing


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Nov 23, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> is it the weird one with ridges


Sorry for the late response. No, it was one that I got with a cyclone boys 3x3 for $5 a several years ago.


----------

